# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  SSID LarryNet

## indyone

Γνωρίζει κανεις ποιος είναι αυτός που έχει SSID LarryNet?
Τον έπιασα από τη δυτική πλευρά της Λαμπρινής (Γαλάτσι). Η κεραία μου κοιτούσε προς Προμπονά

----------


## cp

Παλιός γνώριμος του awmn (Llaffer). Δεν γνωρίζω αν ακόμη "παίζει" στο δίκτυο. Το σήμα του το (ξανά)πιασα και εγώ. Πάντως είναι στο Ιλιον. Κοντά στις κεραίες ραδιοφωνίας της ΕΡΤ.

----------

